# Delivery with a ride along



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

Anyone do doordash or any other delivery with a passenger? Whether its a friends, spouse or a kid?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

It hurts the bottom line, but sometimes I go with my SO. She keeps me company, and can help me deliver or pickup from restaurant when I can't find parking.


----------



## Jm89 (Jan 3, 2017)

I was wondering this exact same thing. I'm 7 months pregnant so my mom rides along with me to help sometimes. It helps a lot when there's no parking etc. I wonder if this is against the rules though.....


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

There are no rules against it that I know of. Just don't have them accompany YOU to the customer's door (I think a customer may be more wary of opening a door to 2 people vs. 1). Also, I would always be the one picking up the food as well and not send the passenger to do that.


----------



## Jm89 (Jan 3, 2017)

We always go one or the other to the door to deliver, never together, but I've wondered before if the customer is weirded out because they've seen my profile photo on their app and someone else appears at their door. I've also wondered if the restaurant thinks something weird is up as well, with the profile picture showing me but then my mom sometimes walking in. But if there's no rules against having someone along, or a subcontractor even, then would it matter what the restaurant thought?


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

For PM, they see your picture. I wonder if they get put off by seeing someone else, and thus tipping you $0.


----------



## LLXC (Nov 22, 2016)

Today for PM, I had to pick up alcohol. I had to go in and provide my photo ID.


----------



## hypedave (Apr 30, 2015)

I normally have my son DoorDash with me. I make sure he has the red shirt on.


----------



## ITminion (Nov 30, 2016)

I've done it once, I had a friend ride along with me for an hour so that she could see what DoorDashing was like because she was interested. She just observed, didn't go to the customers door with me or anything. I actually like the peace and quiet of going out and working alone for a few hours, gets me out of the house and away from my kids for a while.


----------

